# custom decal



## USEF THE MAG (Jul 7, 2006)

Looking for someone to make a custom decal for a surf rod. 8" length maybe more.


----------



## BDreamweaver (Nov 28, 2008)

USEF THE MAG said:


> Looking for someone to make a custom decal for a surf rod. 8" length maybe more.


call decal connection. http://www.decalconnection.com/


----------

